# Altamaha WMA?



## Foldemup (Jul 18, 2012)

Never hunted at the Altamaha wma and was wondering if it's worth applying for or making the 2+ hour drive to hunt it. Any suggestions??


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 18, 2012)

*No*



Foldemup said:


> Never hunted at the Altamaha wma and was wondering if it's worth applying for or making the 2+ hour drive to hunt it. Any suggestions??



   Hit and miss just like any other duck hunting in Ga.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 18, 2012)

^ this. Hit and miss


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Dude*



GSURugger said:


> ^ this. Hit and miss



     What are you talking about.  OOOO


    For the slow people  ( Hit or Miss )  means  sometimes 
  your covered up and  the next time you don't see one.


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 19, 2012)

more like miss and miss over there for the last 3 years... unless you have connections


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Yep*



CootCartel said:


> more like miss and miss over there for the last 3 years... unless you have connections



  Connections are good.


----------



## AW2010 (Jul 20, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> more like miss and miss over there for the last 3 years... unless you have connections



Or a 1 gallon zip lock of corn! Or is that the connection you speak of?


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 20, 2012)

nope.. just three words.. liquor still blind..


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Don't feed the ducks*

A steak dinner to the right man don't hurt.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2012)

Its like the Walmart parking lot on Xmass eve. I first pulled over the dike in 78 when ther were still fixed blinds in the place. Good Luck!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2012)

it can be real bad and real good. I wouldnt go unless I knew something about the tides. You can get stuck quick.


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 23, 2012)

getting stuck is half the fun!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 23, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> getting stuck is half the fun!!



Haha!  Fact!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 23, 2012)

naw waiting the 5 hours for the tide to get right so you can get in..or finally get back out is better....LOL


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Aw the memories*



CootCartel said:


> getting stuck is half the fun!!



   Been there it was kinda fun i guess.    lol


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 23, 2012)

*O my*



capt stan said:


> naw waiting the 5 hours for the tide to get right so you can get in..or finally get back out is better....LOL



   That is no fun.  Here come the no see ums.


----------



## drdarby45 (Jul 23, 2012)

I noticed that the Altamaha Wafterfowl Managment Area sign got torn down goin southbound over the altamaha river on 95 today


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2012)

The reason I talked about the tides is that the GA coast is not a wood duck shoot on a beaver pond. I have seen way to many people come to the coast and find that they were not ready for it. Also know that the Coast Gaurd does not have to save your dog.


----------



## wray912 (Jul 23, 2012)

that bobsled down the dike and over the mud is my favorite part of huntin down there


----------



## 199sth (Jul 23, 2012)

UNLESS you have a winch on the front of your boat do not go,lol. My first time goin we realized how heavy our boat was when having to be dragged. But we killed good numbers of blue wings last year. hit or miss


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 23, 2012)

Capt don't worry about the tides... they are always off a few hours!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 23, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> Capt don't worry about the tides... they are always off a few hours!!



Haha. You remember the impromptu snatch rope we fashioned that one time with a negative low tide?


----------



## capt stan (Jul 24, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> Capt don't worry about the tides... they are always off a few hours!!



  yea but I LIKE low tide....


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 24, 2012)

Are we talking about gators or ducks?  If gators, yes apply.  If ducks ... well...


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 24, 2012)

yep I remember that pull very well....and I am still grateful for the help!!

my objective for this  season is... not to eject paying passengers..


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 25, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> yep I remember that pull very well....and I am still grateful for the help!!
> 
> my objective for this  season is... not to eject paying passengers..



Or get ran over!


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 25, 2012)

worry no more about that... those skidder tires make great bump stops!!


----------



## Bill Fishin (Jul 25, 2012)

i live near shelman bluff. altamaha gets ducks a few times in winter. try best around december to janarary. Sign in and don not use lead, mr dnr is there 24 7.


----------



## Mud runner (Aug 8, 2012)

Mudmotor+winch=youll be aight


----------



## steveus (Aug 8, 2012)

Original question was is it worth applying for, so I guess he meant Butler, not Rhetts. Butler is a very easy hunt, no boat to bring, can be great or bad, just hunting. But only gets hunted one morning a week, that's good.  We've done very well over there last several years.


----------

